# Euplica sp.?



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

My LFS has what they call "cone" snails that they will give away if u ask for them. I got one and have gotten several scientific names for snails that look almost identical to the snail i have. Including Euplica Versicolor which is the closest match to the snail i have. And ive found a couple places that say ipsf.com's strombus grazers are really Euplica sp. However everywhere ive looked only tryed to nail the name to the snail, not give any valuable information about keeping them/if they should be kept in aquaria. My question is does anyone have any info on keeping the snail?


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

These do look like ispf strombus grazers. I have them in my main tank and they are wonderful. The reproduce extremly quick and keep my tank nice and clean. They might actually do to good of a job now, for my other snails have slowly died off because of lack of algae. I actually give these guys away now to people who buy coral from me. If you can pick up a few go for it. They stay small, which i am a fan of, and do a good job keeping your tank clean.


----------

